# Substrate Depth for Glossotigma



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I am planning to build a 45 gallon tank using Aquasoil Amazonia II as the substrate. I intend to grow Glossotigma as the carpet plant. How deep should the substrate be for growing glosso? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not too deep, you could get away with .5 inches since glosso doesn't form deep roots, but 1 inch would be better in the long run if you plan to add other plants.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Not too deep, you could get away with .5 inches since glosso doesn't form deep roots, but 1 inch would be better in the long run if you plan to add other plants.


I heard some other people saying that the substrate's depth should be kept at around 3 inches. Since I am a beginner, what should I follow? 0.5 inches as Zapins suggested above or 3 inches?

Sorry Zapins, I did not mean to not believe you. Since the difference between 0.5 and 3 inches are quite large, I am kind of confused. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You asked how deep it has to be for glosso to grow as a minimum. Half an inch will do fine for glosso only. However, I did recommend a deeper substrate if you plan on adding other plants. 

3 inches is towards the the deeper end of substrate thickness. Most people tend to keep substrates between 1-2.5 inches so anywhere in that range will be fine for stem plants etc... 

If you plan on having heavy root feeders like water lilies or amazon swords then a deep 3 inch substrate might be in order. 

Deep substrates tend to become anaerobic. Anaerobic conditions mean a lack of oxygen that plants need to grow. Hydrogen sulfide is produced by bacteria in anaerobic conditions that can kill fish and plants. Now I am not suggesting that aquasoil will become anaerobic in a three inch layer, but fine sand and soil will. Just a bit to think about. 

A substrate that is anywhere between 1 and 2.5 inches is ideal for most aquarium plants (I use 2 inch substrates in all my tanks). If you are only growing glosso then half an inch is fine since it doesn't form roots more than half an inch long.

Since you are using aquasoil, which isn't the cheapest substrate out there, you can add 2 inches and be fine. Three inches will work too, but it will be more expensive.

Hope this helps you decide.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

It pretty much depend on your style of scape. The way most people use ADA substrate is to have a gradual slope toward the back. For example, 1 inch in the front then slope toward the back to 3 inches. The depth is good for planting stem plants and such. This is for visual effect also. If you take picture from the front with a flat substrate, you not going to see the foreground much. Are you using any other plants?

I think Mike Senske have too much to drink when he did this.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...on-nash/58481-you-can-never-use-too-much.html


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate your advice.


----------

